
Ask HN: Is there an alternative CSS for HN on phones? - Fej
See title. The buttons are really small, unfortunately, and I haven&#x27;t found an app that replicates all functionality of the main site. This includes noprocrast.
======
neeksHN
There's a few unofficial HN web clients, here's some of the top results I
found while searching "hackernews web client":

    
    
      - https://angular2-hn.firebaseapp.com/news/1  
      - https://hack.ernews.info/  
      - https://mblur.com/hackernews/  
      - https://hn.premii.com/  
      - https://app.hackerwebapp.com/
    

If you're on Android and prefer Native apps, I highly recommend
[Materialistic](
[https://github.com/hidroh/materialistic](https://github.com/hidroh/materialistic)).
It's available on both F-Droid and Google Play Store.

